# 1/12 CRC T fource questions



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

I am in the process of gettign a new axle for my old 12L. In the mean time I found a CRC t Fource for sale. I know it is not their latest offering but how old would it be? Are they a good car for 12th? Would it be better than my 12L that has the newer associated front end and will soon have a complete new CRC axle assembly? Can you still get parts for the T fource and are they still raced? Thanks for the help on the Axle quesitons earlier.

Bob


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Bob: The T-Force is still a great car, like your 12L it uses a T-bar most often one purchased from Associated. best part of t-froce is no battery tape needed, the car is still very capable Winning and if you need any help, count on plenty of support on this car.

CRC has a good web site and a fourm also check them out teamcrc.com

parts are easy to get for both cars if you can't find them. just post here and someone will help...

-Tracey


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Also a great point of the t-force is that it uses damper tubes instead of damper discs. MUCH more consistant roll dampening!The t-force is a nice car. You can use t-plates for the l3,wc, or l4 on it. i was actually looking for one a while back because I like t-plate rear ends, but tube dampening. So I turned a CRC 3.2R into an IRS rugrat instead because I couldnt get my hands on one of the t-force cars. If you dont want the t-force let me know and we can work something out!!!


----------

